# Hochsee Angeln in Belgien



## Gohann (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Nachdem ich mich nun vorgestellt habe, möchte ich eine meiner grössten Leidenschaften preisgeben, Das Wrackangeln i:l:vik:m Ärmelkanal , bevorzugt von Belgischen Häfen aus !! Wer Fragen dazu hat oder Infos braucht! Ich bitte darum.
Gruss
Schorsch.


----------



## woody (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

Hi Schorsch

Herzlich Willkommen hier beim Anglerboard!

Also, da gib't es ja was, was uns verbindet :q
Wrackangeln im Kanal bzw. Nordsee steht bei mir auch hoch im Kurs. Nörvenich ist auch nicht soooo weit wech....

Fahre i.d. Regel von Nieuwpoort aus (eigenes Boot) und mache die Wracks unsicher für die dortigen Bewohner #6

Fragen -> na da hätte ich einige :q:q:q:q

Wo warst Du denn bisher (welche Boote/Kutter etc.) schon?

Viele Grüße,
Woody


----------



## Gohann (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo Woddy!
Wir hatten in einem anderen Forum, wo ich unter einem anderen Nicknamen registriert bin schon kurzer Zeit die Ehre. Ich gebe natürlich gerne neue Infos weiter. Aber Du hast die Infos die Du brauchtest von mir bekommen. Z.B. rote Boote verfolgen!
Gruss
Schorsch.


----------



## muchti (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*



woody schrieb:


> Fragen -> na da hätte ich einige :q:q:q:q



geht mir genauso...|rolleyes



Gohann schrieb:


> Wer Fragen dazu hat oder Infos braucht! Ich bitte darum.



von wo aus gehts auf´s wasser...(kutter u./o. eigenes boot ?)
angelst du auch auf plattfisch oder überwiegend conger, leng, dorsch, pollack... ?
wie häufig tust du dir das "anstrengende" wrackangeln an ? 

gruss marco


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

... und vor allem: was fängst Du so? (Bilder)


Da es von mir aus auch nicht allzu weit ist, hätt ich da schon großes Interesse dran. Bevorzugt natürlich, mal mit jemand mitzugehen der das revier kennt und ein eigenes Boot hat (der Stress und die Menschenansammlungen aufm Kutter ist nicht so mein Ding).
Ich glaub, da könnt man mal ein hübsches Filmchen drehen... :g


----------



## muchti (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

@ foolishfarmer

jedesmal wenn i die fette scholle auf dem bild sehe überkommt mi so für wenige sekunden ein gefühl des neides...  

aber auch nur ein gaaaanz wenig...
sorry


----------



## woody (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

Hi Schorsch,

hatte mir schon sowas gedacht...:m

BTW: 
Mittlerweile hab ich alle Infos zusammen - die Richtung für die nächste Ausfahrt steht fest. Von Nieuwpoort Richtung 
NW (300°) ca. 24sm - da sind die Wracks die es zu erforschen gilt |supergri|supergri|supergri

Hab heute restliche Arbeiten an meinem Boot erledigt - jetzt muss ich nur noch Zeit finden und das Wetter muss gut werden. Dann gehts los.....

Gruss,
woody


----------



## woody (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

Hi Muchti



muchti schrieb:


> geht mir genauso...|rolleyes
> von wo aus gehts auf´s wasser...(kutter u./o. eigenes boot ?)
> angelst du auch auf plattfisch oder überwiegend conger, leng, dorsch, pollack... ? Wie häufig tust du dir das "anstrengende" wrackangeln an ?  gruss marco



Ich bin halt neugierig - das Gebiet kenne ich recht gut -aber eben noch nicht gut genug...

Also ich fahre im Schnitt 1x pro Monat. 
Hab 'nen eigenen "Minikutter" - 'ne norw. RANA  22 Sjark.
Ich fische mit Naturköder (Makrele/Hering/Tappen/Wattwurm) sowie Gummifisch und Pilker. Zielfische sind i.d. Regel Saison/Tageszeitabhängig -> Platten, Dorsch, Wittling,  (Makrele, Hering wenn da...).

Wolfsbarsche hatte ich bisher noch nicht auf den Wracks - daher bin ich auf der Suche nach Tips. Gleiches gilt für Pollak und Seelachs - die sind weiter Richtung UK sicherlich mehr vertreten.

Beim nächsten Mal hab ich mir vorgenommen Abends nochmals mit Anker vor einem Wrack liegen zu bleiben und dann eine Grundrute mit "ganzem Wittling" hinzulegen - für Conger/Leng. Ab 35-40m sollte das gehen. Parallel dazu mit Wattwurm auf Platten rechts und links vom Wrack....

Ich bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen was dabei rauskommt :m

Viele Grüße,

Woody


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

Sachmal Woddy...

Du hast da doch sicher viel Platz auf deinem schnieken Böötchen, oder? Würdste mal nen Boardie mitnehmen (nat. gegen Fahrtkostenbeteiligung)? ;+


----------



## woody (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

Nabend.....



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sachmal Woddy...
> 
> Du hast da doch sicher viel Platz auf deinem schnieken Böötchen, oder? Würdste mal nen Boardie mitnehmen (nat. gegen Fahrtkostenbeteiligung)? ;+



ich schick Dir mal ne PM....

Gruss,
Woody


----------



## Gohann (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo Leute! 
Ich Fische in diesem Gebiet fast 30 Jahre und kenne fast jedes Charterboot was dort offiziell rausfährt. Ich habe wie fast alle als 14 jähriger meine ersten Makrelen gefangen. Später kamen dann noch Dorsche dazu. Als die Fänge bescheidener wurden, habe ich dann auf die kleinen Charterboote umgesattelt. Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich mal ein Appartement auf Jahresbasis an der Küste gemietet. Ich konnte mir so die besten Tage heraus suchen. Ich konnte mitten in der Woche fahren wenn ich es wollte. In diesen 3 Jahren bin ich meist 2 Mal im Monat raugefahren. Ich habe Höhen und Tiefen erlebt.Die Fänge der letzten Jahre bestanden meist aus Dorsch in Größen bis 8 Kg. Beifang bildeten Wolfsbarsche, Wittlinge ,Knurrhahn, diverse Plattfische. Makrelen ,Franzosendorsche. Congerangeln habe ich dort nicht angeboten bekommen. Pollacks habe ich einige wenige gefangen Seelachs gar nicht. Bei einigen Touren fingen Mitangler Lengs bis 6,5 Kg. Mit Fotos kann ich im Moment noch nicht dienen, da ich weder eine Digitalkamera besitze, noch einen Scanner habe um meine alten Fotos einzuscannen. Als die besten Boote würde ich die  Coralia2 und die beiden Boote von Jonathan bezeichnen.
Infos unter www. Zeevissport.com

Gruss
Schorsch.


----------



## Gohann (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

Hallo Foolish Farmer!
Mir fällt da gerade ein, das Du Taucher bist! Die Leute von der Jonathan bieten auch Touren zum Wracktauchen an. Wäre das nichts für Dich? Info www. Jonathan.be

Gruss Gohann.


----------



## muchti (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*

falls einer von euch (woody u./o. gohann) mal´n plätzchen frei hat, wäre i auf jeden fall nicht abgeneigt auch mal in belgien ´nen fisch zu angeln...#6 
(kostenbeteiligung versteht sich von selbst )


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hochsee Angeln in Belgien*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Foolish Farmer!
> Mir fällt da gerade ein, das Du Taucher bist! Die Leute von der Jonathan bieten auch Touren zum Wracktauchen an. Wäre das nichts für Dich? Info www. Jonathan.be
> 
> Gruss Gohann.


Schon gesehen... klingt ganz interessant, wobei Wracks sonst eher nicht so mein Fall sind. Aber wär mal ein neues Gebiet. |evil:

Besten Dank nochmal für den Hinweis.


----------

